# 68 Stingray 5 speed



## 41rollfast (Dec 28, 2017)

Its been a few years since i last visited this forum. Ive been missing out big time. Anyways.....heres something i got earlier this year. Feb. 68 fenderless coppertone 5 speed. Any one know how many if these were made? Heard they were a one year only thing. Currently not for sale. Sorry.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 30, 2017)

Kool bike! You do not see these very often. First year for the "fenderless" 5 speed Sting-Ray J38-9 Model and the only year they made it in Coppertone.


----------

